# Dragonfly Pond Oberon with DecalGirl Metamorphosis (jpg heavy)



## Arctic Frog (Feb 11, 2009)

Thought I'd share my new accessories...I absolutely love the combination!! I also got a BorsaBella Bag to put the Kindle in and I'm super-happy about the fit inside the bag with the Oberon cover on the Kindle...PERFECT!!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

That skin looks like it was made for that cover. BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Great combo, GORGEOUS!


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

I agree with Luv -- what a great combination!!  Really pretty and that skin is one I've considered for myself too.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Just gorgeous--that's the exact cover I'm waiting on, so thank you for sharing!   Out of curiosity, what charm did they ship with it?


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Really pretty, nice combination.  Congratulations


----------



## Arctic Frog (Feb 11, 2009)

Oberon shipped a dragonfly charm with it, very coordinating


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Arctic Frog said:


> Oberon shipped a dragonfly charm with it, very coordinating


Sweet, that's what I was hoping for.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

very very pretty.  The two go together perfectly.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## yogini2 (Oct 27, 2008)

Arctic Frog said:


> Thought I'd share my new accessories...I absolutely love the combination!! I also got a BorsaBella Bag to put the Kindle in and I'm super-happy about the fit inside the bag with the Oberon cover on the Kindle...PERFECT!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Abby (Feb 7, 2009)

What a great combo!  They look really good together.


----------



## sheltiemom (Dec 28, 2008)

Those really look great together!


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

Absolutely Beautiful!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I have the same cover and I love it.  I have Lily, but I really really love that skin.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

That is STUNNING!  Enjoy


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I went straight to DecalGirl to buy the Metamorphosis skin and they don't make it for the KK. I'll have to email them and see if they will make for my KK.


----------



## Shawna (Feb 25, 2009)

I love the combo!  Very, very nice!!


----------



## stargazer0725 (Feb 10, 2009)

And in my favorite color too!!


----------



## Arctic Frog (Feb 11, 2009)

Decal girl didn't have this skin when I originally chose some of my top faves to go with this oberon cover.  I emailed and requested it and granted that was when they still only had 64 K2 skins up so far and they may have eventually made this one for the K2 anyway but I was hoping that my request got it pushed higher into the que to be redesigned for K2.  I picked it out from an iPhone skin.  Once I found this combo I KNEW it was what I had to have so I kept my fingers crossed and she emailed me to tell me it was 'on the list' for k2 and a couple days later it was available!

Anyway, point being that Decalgirl really does listen and respond to email suggestions!


----------



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

I love love love that combo!
Enjoy~~~~~~


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

It's gorgeous!


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

What everyone else said!

Eric


----------



## pjune (Mar 10, 2009)

That is beautiful!


----------

